# .22 ammo back in stock



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Target Sports USA has Federal .22 ammo back in stock for .06 cents a piece. Not the best price, but is the best I can find right now in stock. They are nice enough to email you when you request to know when a particular bullet is in stock that is currently out of stock. These just arrived there today. Below is the link:

https://www.targetsportsusa.com/federal-ae-22-lr-ammo-40-gr-lrn-ae5022-p-1169.aspx

HunterDavid


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just watch cabelas website and have it shipped to store. You can easily beat .06cents. I just bought an entire *case* of Federal Champion Copper plated Hollowpoints and had it shipped to store (my personal favorite all around 22lr bullet). It ended up costing me after tax .05 cents per round, a great deal for those as they were 8-10cents a round a short time ago. I'd imagine if a guy kept his eye out, he could get cheap lead solids for closer to .04 cents. I doubt we will ever see 22lr under .04 ever again.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dang... it looks like they raised the prices before I could get to it. Now they're $0.06 per round instead of 0.06 cents.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Dang... it looks like they raised the prices before I could get to it. Now they're $0.06 per round instead of 0.06 cents.


Funny....however, ".06 cents a piece" would insinuate per round, not per box or case. Still, funny attempt at humor.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Check your decimal. .06 cents per round insinuates 100 rounds for every 6 cents spent. 6 cents per round is expressed $0.06 per round. Math lesson over.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> Check your decimal. .06 cents per round insinuates 100 rounds for every 6 cents spent. 6 cents per round is expressed $0.06 per round. Math lesson over.


No .22LR for you!!!!!!!! Math Nazi...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Just watch cabelas website and have it shipped to store. You can easily beat .06cents. I just bought an entire *case* of Federal Champion Copper plated Hollowpoints and had it shipped to store (my personal favorite all around 22lr bullet). It ended up costing me after tax .05 cents per round, a great deal for those as they were 8-10cents a round a short time ago. I'd imagine if a guy kept his eye out, he could get cheap lead solids for closer to .04 cents. I doubt we will ever see 22lr under .04 ever again.
> 
> -DallanC


How about we start a thread and make it a running thread with best prices on .22LR so everyone can start replenishing their stock. I would have jumped on this had I known so we could start shooting a lot more with the .22's again. Had a blast with the grandson this past weekend. We went up Israel Canyon road right behind our house and burned up a brick in no time. He was being careful and taking one shot at a time real slow. Then the "old man, aka me" took the .22 and burned through a tube of LR in about 3 seconds flat blowing up a milk jug. Grandson just looked at me like I had crapped in my pants or something....I looked back and said "hey it's ok we're not at Lee Kay and can do this....try it and have yourself some fun". Man he burned some bullets then and had a grin on his face all day long. He'll not forget that day for a while.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> Check your decimal. .06 cents per round insinuates 100 rounds for every 6 cents spent. 6 cents per round is expressed $0.06 per round. Math lesson over.


If there were a "cent" symbol like there is a $$$ on my keyboard, it would have been there with the .06, but since there isn't, I wrote it out. My bad....8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Natchess has free shipping on their bulk ammo. I believe that the only .22 ammo it applies to are the CCI in a box of 5000 for $419.99 or around $0.08 a round
https://www.natchezss.com/cci-stand...utm_content=Apr_26_2017_FreeCCIship_Job#13942


----------

